# Bell Charter Oak holsters



## Fanner50 (Nov 22, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience with Bell Charter Oak Holsters at bellcharteroakholsters.com

I'm considering the A.C.E. IWB and the Deep Cover Pocket Rocket Auto for a pocket holster.

What say you guys? Good holsters or not.

Thanks.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Never heard of them before but the website looks like it would be a good holster. It isn't much money either so if you don't like it you can sell it and recoup most of what you have invested. The look pretty nice to me.

RCG


----------

